# 95 HB 2wd reg cab 4cyl 5spd really bad mpgs



## P24ever (Mar 9, 2011)

My HB Gets really bad gas milage on the highway I went with a friend to drop of a 2003 chevy with the 5.3 8 hours away and I ended up using almost twice as much gas then him it's horrible a v8 beating a 4cyl on mpg that's not right my problem is at 70 my rpms are really high like 3500 it seams like it needs another gear I need a way of lowering my rpms to about 2,100 at 70 I know my speedometer will be off but am willing to sacrifice than for better mpg. So my truck is runing perfect I bought it 9 months ago and changed absolutely every oil, filter, dist cap, rotor, wires, spark plugs E3 by the way for better efficiency , belts the whole works and do regular tune ups all the time. I would like to swap the trans or the diff or both for something that would lower my rpms. What can I do any suggestion Oh and I did the math my mpg was like 22.88 mpg


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sounds about right. My 97 SE/KC 2WD with KA24E and 4spd. A/T get 21 local and 25 on long highway runs, which is exactly what it was rated on the window sticker when I got it new. Part of the problem is 4200 lb. truck is being pushed by an underpowered engine, so one has to get more in the gas.


----------



## 4X4 (Nov 2, 2010)

Your best gas Mileage is at 55mph, with higher octane fuel. Try one or both, I'm sure you'll see an improvement. Also I agree with smj99smj

My 93 KC 4x4 with the Ka24e Manual get about 18 - 20 in town and 23 - 25 on the highway. Which is way better than before. 

Sea Foam, B 12 Chem Tool, a Tune up, new air filters, and Regular oil Changes do wonders for MPG. Along with fluid changes in your Diff and trans if it hasn't been done in a while. Also greasing the wheel bearings and checking your brakes for non-needed contact will help. 

With MPG Every little bit helps!!


----------



## jdchandler13 (Dec 9, 2011)

none of the HB's got good gas mileage unfortunately. part of that comes from underpowered motors in their stock configurations and ridiculously high rear end gearing. You can offset the gearing at least buy putting larger tires on your vehicle. the increased circumference will translate to lower revs at the motor to cover more ground at the wheel (changing your speedometer gear will also correct the difference in actual speed versus wut the speedo says), also there are a few simple and decently inexpensive upgrades that you can make to offset the increase in unsprung weight... #1 upgrade your intake setup with a reputable aftermarket intake kit (typical gains are are in the 4-8% range), #2 upgrade your exhaust to a more free flowing system, just make sure not to make it overly large as you will lose low end torque which will negatively affect your intown mileage. #3 depending on your engine, many aftermarket ecu tuners are available not to mention people like Jet Performance Chips that will upgrade the tuning of your factory ECU per any set of specs that you give them. Running higher octance fuel to increase mileage is a common misconception unless the engine is modified to a point that it requires the higher octance. Nissan did not design the anti-knock circuitry to compensate timing and fuel mapping in the usdm 4-cylinders until the QRseries (think Altima 2.5) unless you raise the compression or aggressively advance the timing, the only change you will see is that your fuel cost increases. and BP may send you a christmas because you spend more in a year for fuel than you spent on your vehicle . A few other things you can do is remove accessories, for instance, if your ac does not work and you are in a climate that you can stand not having it, remove the compressor and shorten the drive belt if it is running the ac or remove the belt all together if it runs stand-alone. this has a 2-fold benefit; 1 you are remove parasitic leach from the rotating assembly, which increases throttle response and reduces resistance at the crank, and 2 it removes weight from the vehicle. For every 100lbs removed, you pick up the same affect as approx 15 additional hp. which also means increased mpg. If you have any more questions feel free to pm me or email me. my email address is my user name on here @ yahoo.com. Hope the information was helpful


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Plus, the super slick shape. This things just cut through the wind like the broad side of the door on your house.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

P24ever said:


> My HB Gets really bad gas milage on the highway I went with a friend to drop of a 2003 chevy with the 5.3 8 hours away and I ended up using almost twice as much gas then him Oh and I did the math my mpg was like 22.88 mpg


Your buddy's truck got 45mpg? Holy crap dude, he needs to let the auto manufacturers know about that. Most hybrids don't even get that.


----------



## chipster427 (Jan 10, 2012)

*So here's my ?*

I have a 95 HB and the best I've gotten is 23.33. Haven't done much yet except took the silencer box off so that its air staight into the filter box, the obvious tunups, cut a little weight, and cut the cat off and replaceed it with a glass pack (frees exhaust with out the added noise, could tell a diff right away). I am looking a doing a couple of things as a project. I looked at the Dragon Intakes and hve a buddy making a box so that I can put a cone filter on and a 3" tube (almost done with that). Will check to see if it helps before doing anything else. The actual Dragon Intake is like 350. Not good. After that I am going to go to a 15" wheel and with a 235/75, which is a 29.1" as aposed to the 27" 14s I am currently running. Will test and post as well. Those are going to happen changes. The ones that are going to take some time and research are the turbo and the gears in the rearend and the trans final drive. I have all ready bought the turbo, got a T3 off of a 240sx and had it checked for $50. Not bad I think. Plus the custom intake will hold the boost. Will keep posted. Any thoughts, ideas, and comments welcome. Also, if you have done any of this...... let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

One of the best way to pick up performance and MPG on the 4cyl is to get a good electric fan. That fan takes a good amount of power to turn. The 6cyl needs to many CFM over the radiator for an electric fan without an upgraded radiator.

Larger tires might help on the highway as it will get the revs down, but I doubt it will help in the city. You can run more tire pressure to get less rolling resistance, but you will eat the center of the tire up and may not be safe.

A turbo will not help your MPG, just your performance. They do call it free HP sometimes because it is driven off waist or exhaust, but the air it adds to the motor has to be joined with paid for fuel.


----------



## chipster427 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Yeah*

Yeah, I meant to add that part too. Trying to find a vehicle with the same specs so I can rob the fan/s, and I am trying to stay as open-minded about the turbo as possible. If it doesn't work, well then I will have a peppy little HB.


----------

